# Integrated handlebar (stem+handlebar) VS seperate?



## lightweight (May 10, 2011)

Ive been looking at the integrated handlebar where you have the stem and handlebar combined together and i was curious to know if anyone here has any expierence with them? I want to know how they compare against the traditional seperate handlebar and stem combo. i understand you might have to sacrifice having a perfect fit since you cant adjust but is there any weight savings? im only asking since ive noticed a few pros using them


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Remember pros run what is given to them. 
You dont have to sacrafice perfect fit to run that set up but you better make sure its perfect before you make the jump.
In my opinion its not a good idea for a recreational cyclist. Your body will change over time and your fit may have to change also.


----------



## lightweight (May 10, 2011)

I understand that pros ride whats given to them but i also think that pros have a choice between whats available. and if the integrated handlebar + stem wasnt better in one way or another they wouldnt ride it. In my personal opinion i prefer the more traditional look of the stem and handlebar being seperate but im all for change and trying something out that maybe better in the long run. Im just curious of peoples opinions that have made the change from the traditional setup to an integrated and maybe decided to stick to it or go back?


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Everybody that I know who has one of those set ups is a weiner.

All show and no go.

Don't be a weiner. People will laugh at you behind your back.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Everybody that I know who has one of those set ups is a weiner.
> 
> All show and no go.
> 
> Don't be a weiner. People will laugh at you behind your back.


Not you. You would laugh in FRONT of their back. I would.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

It does look good. To much $ and has no draw since it cannot be adjusted. If the bike falls over and you crack the the bar...the whole assembly has to be replaced.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

IF you can get the exact set-up you want, (height, reach, bar angle, etc), then you're ok...if not, you're screwed. i would never get one. also, if you damage it somehow, it will be much more spendy to replace the whole thing. 
as for pros, they nearly always have some choice in what they use for bars and saddles. lots of logos get blacked out or replaced w/ sponsor correct logos. happens all the time. that's why so many people ask questions like "i saw a picture of (name a pro) and he had a (name a brand) handlebar/saddle/tire i've never seen before. "


----------



## ocean-ro (Nov 23, 2009)

If you`re still playing with your riding position don`t get the integrated 
If you`ve been fit and confortable on your bike you can give it a try
Not working for me yet


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

in case of a crash, if you break the bar, you need to replace the whole thing, costing you a stem and handlebar. 

they look pretty sick, that seems to be one of the only pros for this. Some say they are stiffer but if you need stiffness, get a Thompson stem(those are monsters) and some decent bars.

They are commonly weigh more then a classic bar and stem combo.

thats all I have to say really.


----------

